# General > Technical Support >  Smart phones Android operating system

## ecb

I am thinking of buying a basic Smart phone.  Many Smart phones seem to have the Android operating system.  I have seen older ones with Android 5 up to newer ones with Android 9.  The older ones seem to have Android 5 or Android 6, these phones appear to be cheaper than the ones with Android 9, but are they less secure and more open to hacking in the same way that Windows XP is not as secure an operating as Windows 10 with computers?

----------


## dx100uk

no.
android OS is not susceptible to hacking as such anyway
its mostly down to people putting apps on that are not secure or not verified

----------


## BrianW

To put it into perspective.. The first rule of computer security is Don't own a computer! If you have a computer do not turn it on. If you have a computer do not connect it to a network... And so on.. Every thing that is connected to the internet is susceptible to being hacked. Just how important are you to a potential hacker? (Don't answer that!)

As for older Android phones, you can still get antivirus and VPN apps for them that are kept up to date, and do a good job.

Brian  :Smile:

----------


## dx100uk

eh?
on a phone, a vpn doesn't stop you installing apps that grab your data if you are stupid enough to install one.
there is no such thing as viruses on AOS or IOS and a VPN is not virus protection on any any device..

dx

----------


## BrianW

@dx100uk - I meant 'Virus' as a generic term for malicious software. Lots of people don't know the difference, but everyone knows that a virus is bad for your computer/phone/connected device. Most VPN's encrypt your online data traffic, adding a further layer of protection between you and any malicious software. they are useful. 

Most people are not stupid but somehow manage to install apps from dodgy places because they do not know the difference, and some dodgy sites/emails look legitimate. Also calling some of your potential customer base 'stupid' isn't a good look.  :Wink: 

Have fun,
Brian  :Smile:

----------


## dx100uk

i'll call who I like stupid...

you yourself might also come under that category?
_adding a further layer of protection between you and any malicious software_

a vpn encrypts data yes..but it certainly doesn't prevent that data going to dodgy installed apps at all..

all it does is simply encrypts your data from being intercepted . it DOES NOT protect against you _using_ that dodgy app nor installing it !! nor it getting your data..the owner has authorised the app installation and its access to that data.... encryption does not stop that..

----------


## BrianW

Ok, so what do you suggest the OP does?

----------


## dx100uk

the thread is almost 1yrs old...

and I would think the OP has already heeded the advice given...

dx

----------

